# Pet insurance???



## anne_m (Nov 14, 2011)

Hello - wondering whether anyone can help...I am trying to find out whether pet insurance is available in the UAE. I have done some internet searching & it seems that Royal Sun Alliance previously offered it but pulled the product a couple of years back. I have two cats which are in good health currently but alas with all things you never know what the future holds. Any help/advice would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Jessica36 (Apr 26, 2012)

Hi Anne

I am planning on bringing my dog to Dubai. I don't know about pet insurance there, but I do know that the pet insurance I have here covers my dog for 6 months out there - I would imagine I could contact them and possibly extend it or see if I can get insurance from them indefinitely out there?? It is another thing on my list of things to do before I come out there on 25 June and time is marching on - dog passport next thing to get!!

Cheers


----------



## anne_m (Nov 14, 2011)

Hi jessica36,

Have heard of a couple of companies back home that will extend UK policies already held to cover pets moved to other countries. Not sure on the max time they they extend for though. 

It does seem strange that it isn't available out here especially with the number of pet owners. Definitely a gap in the market I think! 

Good luck with the pooch moving, hope all goes well


----------



## DeeCee (Dec 13, 2008)

anne_m said:


> Hello - wondering whether anyone can help...I am trying to find out whether pet insurance is available in the UAE. I have done some internet searching & it seems that Royal Sun Alliance previously offered it but pulled the product a couple of years back. I have two cats which are in good health currently but alas with all things you never know what the future holds. Any help/advice would be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks


I was sent some information some time ago, try PawSure Pet Insurance. telephone 00971 4 4356674.

CATS starting from AED 2,000
Aged 0 – 6 years 2,000 AED
Aged 6 - 8 years	2,500 AED
Aged 8 – 10 years	3,000 AED
Over 10 years	No NEW polices issued

DOGS starting from AED 2,500
Aged 0 – 5 years 2,500 AED
Aged 5 - 7 years	3,750 AED
Aged 7 – 9 years	5,000 AED
Over 8 years	No NEW polices issued
The following breeds will only be insured up to their 5th birthday Bernese Mountain Dog, Bulldog, Beauceron, Deerhound, Dogue de Bordeaux,
Estrela Mountain Dog, Great Dane, Irish Wolfhound, Leonberger, all Mastiff
breeds, Newfoundland, Shar Pei*, Old English Sheepdog, Pyrenean Mountain
Dog, Rottweiler and St. Bernard.
*Please note, customers insuring Shar Pei's will be asked to provide a full
clinical history from the vet before we are able to insure them.

“The policy does not insure:

Clause 17. Any claim relating to sexually transmitted diseases” 
Not tried them myself so couldn't recommend.


----------



## anne_m (Nov 14, 2011)

Thanks for the info - will have a look


----------



## HannahM (Apr 8, 2012)

Petsecure is a great new insurer here in the UAE and available now.
There were some leaflets at my dog daycare with a 10% discount offer on for all new policies.
The number is _/snip_


----------



## adyshah (Feb 23, 2013)

Yep, Royal & SunAlliance is removed the pet life insurance as I called them up in search for an insurance of my dog. I liked PetSecure's package , worth giving a try.. google it and you will find the details


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

To be honest, I wouldn't bother. Hardly any of these insurers pay out towards the animals. You're better off just putting money aside every month.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Chocoholic said:


> To be honest, I wouldn't bother. Hardly any of these insurers pay out towards the animals. You're better off just putting money aside every month.


Given the hassle it can be claiming back on human health insurance, including the major name companies, I'd be inclined to agree with this.


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

Chocoholic said:


> To be honest, I wouldn't bother. Hardly any of these insurers pay out towards the animals. You're better off just putting money aside every month.


bingo!
If you insure everything that can be insured, you have nothing left!

If you put 5,000 AED aside annually, you'll either have a tidy sum of money in a few years, or a repaired pet.
Worst case is that you have a credit card headache if there's a problem in the first year or so.

I've had dogs and cats all my life.

I worked out some time ago that if i had insured them all, i would now be out of pocket by nearly 8,000 pounds.
Almost all the trips to the vet over the years have been at or around the excess figure, so unclaimable, anyway!


----------

